# Vacation Hold



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

I go to Maui every year for two weeks. First I go online and put a hold on my mail (one click), then I put a hold on my paper (one click), then I go into To Do list and spend a good 1/2 hour cancelling all the fluff I don't want to record while I'm gone - to make sure the stuff I really, really want (Lost, Grey's Anatomy, etc.) have enough room. Because I have so many SPs, I don't want to cancel them so I have to cancel each individual scheduled recording. Significant work for a two week vacation.

I'm not exactly sure how it would work. The easiest would be to specify the time period one time (from mm/dd/yy thru mm/dd/yy), then just select from your list of SPs which ones to put on hold (check the ones to hold). IOW, you hold the entire pass.


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

Not a solution, but you could set the 'fluff' to keep-at-most-1-recording. That way you don't have to cancel the SP and it stops the 'fluff' from building up taking valuable space.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Plus, when you get back, you will have one episode of the latest 'fluff' available. 

I have done this before and it works great. Yes, it's tedious to go into each SP and set it, but the trick works for an "infinite" period (deleting future episodes only works for the next 11-12 days).


----------

